# wrinkle when using bazooka!!



## Yainiel (Apr 6, 2015)

I just started using the bazooka and i am getting wrinkles down the center of tape as if i was hand taping, my mud is runny enogh, i use supertaper for ever so i am kind of new with the bazooka.
Why is that happening??


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Yainiel said:


> I just started using the bazooka and i am getting wrinkles down the center of tape as if i was hand taping, my mud is runny enogh, i use supertaper for ever so i am kind of new with the bazooka.
> Why is that happening??


Maybe letting the tape sit too long before wiping. Maybe not prefilling sufficiently. Maybe not "V"-ing the butt joints and pre filling them.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Take a good look at your bevel edges. Where the sheets come together in the flats, is the edge of the board nice and square, or kind of rounded? I'd bet it's rounded. Plus waiting too long like endo said doesn't help. I'll run a tube full, wipe them in, rinse & repeat. If you're new to the taper, only run a half tube, about 40 ft or so, and wipe. Once you get the speed up to snuff, then you can rock and roll!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

fr8train said:


> Take a good look at your bevel edges. Where the sheets come together in the flats, is the edge of the board nice and square, or kind of rounded? I'd bet it's rounded. Plus waiting too long like endo said doesn't help. I'll run a tube full, wipe them in, rinse & repeat. If you're new to the taper, only run a half tube, about 40 ft or so, and wipe. Once you get the speed up to snuff, then you can rock and roll!


I'm with u there on the rounded edge!
Lafarge do board over here and it's got that F*ckin rounded edge!
I hate the stuff with a passion and builders I work for stopped using after me crying like a baby!!
But I hear there is a new board on the go here and its meant to have a huge deep bevel and the rounded edge!:furious:
Told him I wont b doing the taping if they start using it!:thumbsup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Back to the OP, How long are the tape where you're getting the wrinkle? On longer seams, I'll split the tape. Just makes it easier to wipe in.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Yainiel said:


> I just started using the bazooka and i am getting wrinkles down the center of tape as if i was hand taping, my mud is runny enogh, i use supertaper for ever so i am kind of new with the bazooka.
> Why is that happening??


its your wiping technique


----------



## Yainiel (Apr 6, 2015)

I'll see if splitting the tape works.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

wipe from middle of flat first 
apply good pressure, 

use non stainless steel knife as rustable knives grip the tape


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Yainiel said:


> I'll see if splitting the tape works.


----------

